# MacBook Pro + écran 4K



## redchou (3 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour/Bonsoir tout le monde...

Je me permet de poster un nouveau message sans relancer ce thread. 
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un écran 4K (Philips 276E8VJSB). 
Je possède un MacBook Pro (retina, 15 pouces, mi-2014).
Je connecte mon écran en HDMI, j'envisage de passer en mini-displayPort -> displayPort.

J'aimerai utiliser mon écran à l'échelle 2560x1440 mais en 4k (3840x2160). 
Un peu comme je peux utiliser mon écran retina intégré à l'échelle 1920x1080 mais en utilisant sa résolution native de 2880x1800.

J'ai lu l'article de MacGé sur Pourquoi et comment utiliser un écran 4K sur Mac?
Mai je n'ai pas les mêmes options dans la section moniteur des préférences.
Je n'ai pas la définition "Définition équivalente à 2 560 x 1 440 pixels", dont parle l'article.



Quand je vais dans l'option "A l'échelle" j'obtient ceci:


Et quand je maintient la touche option:


Mais le mode 2560 x 1440 n'utilise pas la resolution de l'écran 4K, l'image sort directement en 2560x1440@60Hz...



J'ai essayé pas mal de truc... Genre easyRes... Mais rien n'y fait...
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## NestorK (3 Décembre 2018)

Tu as identifié le problème : il faut passer par ton port Mini Display Port côté mac > Display Port coté écran. Tu activeras alors l'Ultra HD sur ton moniteur et tu pourras choisir la mise à l'échelle via le menu dont tu présentes les captures. 

Une note toutefois : si tout devrait bien se passer à définition "par défaut" (le fameux 1920*1080 retina), la mise à l'échelle en 1440p va faire souffrir ton GPU et il se peut que tu constates des ralentissements en ce qui concerne l'interface.


----------



## redchou (3 Décembre 2018)

Yop,

J'ai continué à creuser le sujet dans la nuit.
Même si la solution du cable mini-displayPort -> displayPort peut fonctionner (je testerai tout ca et le post sera mis a jour). Je dois encore trouver le cable, il n'est pas facilement dispo (chez boulanger, inter-actif, etc... par chez moi..).

J'ai trouvé autre solution, avec une petite manipulation à faire.
Et ça fonctionne en HDMI.

Du coup, petit tutoriel (il ne faut pas avoir peur de la ligne de commande):

Remplacer Nom d'utilisateur par votre nom d'utilisateur...
Remplacer Macintosh HD par disque ou est installé macOS.
Remplacer DisplayVendorID-****, par le nom du dossier généré par le script ruby.

Télécharger ce script ruby .
Placer le dans le répertoire racine de votre compte utilisateur. (/Users/*Nom d'utilisateur*/)

Exécuter le (l'écran doit être connecté).
Pour cela il faut ouvrir le terminal et taper la commande:
$ ruby patch-edid.rb​
Vous devriez avoir un nouveau dossier de la forme DisplayVendorID-****.

Redémarrer le mac, en maintenant Cmd+R au démarrage pour lancer le mode recovery.
Dans le mode recovery, lancez le terminal.
Dans ce terminal, aller dans votre dossier de départ utilisateur (Attention votre disque début par /Volumes/ en recovery)
$ cd /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Nom d'utilisateur/DisplayVendorID-****​Copier ensuite ce chemin dans le presse papier (selectionner/clic secondaire/copier).
On va ensuite se rendre la ou on veut copier ce fichier.
$ cd /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD/System/Library/Displays/Contents/Resources/Overrides/​On va ensuite copier le dossier dans ce repertoire du système.
$ cp -r "/Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/*Nom d'utilisateur*/DisplayVendorID-****" .​
Redémarrer le Mac. Les options moniteurs devrait être présente comme dans l'article de macg !:


Au niveau de l'utilisation, c'est plus agréable que la 4K, moins petit et plus fluide.
La disposition que j'ai choisi :


Avec un écran externe, au final, en 3008x1692 ou en 2560x1440 et l'écran du mbp en 1920x1200, c'est le setup que j'avais imaginé et j'en suis satisfait.

Le frame rate sur l'écran reste bloqué à 30Hz (mon port HDMI est limité a 30Hz en 4K).
Mais l'interface est plus fluide qu'en 4K pure, moins de ralentissement lors du défilement de page web par exemple ou alors c'est juste plus supportable...
Au niveau de mon utilisation, je suis bien au-dessus de 30 images par seconde en utilisant Quartz Debug.
Les saccades doivent se faire plus ressentir sur une sortie en 60Hz je pense, le frame rate varie entre 45 et 60 images par seconde lors de certaine tache...

La suite quand j'aurai un cable mini-displayPort->displayPort !
Bonne journée !

Ps: Merci au post de Mathew Inkson qui m'a bien aidé ! 
https://www.mathewinkson.com/2013/03/force-rgb-mode-in-mac-os-x-to-fix-the-picture-quality-of-an-external-monitor#comment-15886


----------



## GuillaumeTell (15 Mars 2019)

redchou a dit:


> Remplacer Nom d'utilisateur par votre nom d'utilisateur...
> Remplacer Macintosh HD par disque ou est installé macOS.
> Remplacer DisplayVendorID-****, par le nom du dossier généré par le script ruby.
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci pour ce tuto...

Je rencontre le même problème avec un LG 27"4K, j'ai suivi le tuto mais je dois m'y prendre mal parce que les lignes de commandes ne fonctionnent pas dans le terminal en Recovery.

Les premières étapes se sont bien déroulées: 

- excécution du script et création du dossier DisplayVendorID-****
- redémarrage en Recovery et ouverture du Terminal

Mais quand je tape la première ligne de commande 

[-bash-3.2# cd /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/alex/DisplayVendorID-****

la réponse est: /Volumes/Macintosh : File not found

Je suis pas un AS en informatique donc si tu pouvais m'aider ça serait cool...

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## josselinco (19 Janvier 2020)

Hello,

J'ai aussi eu du mal à faire fonctionner ta solution Redchou, malheureusement 

Malgré tout j'ai pu obtenir ce que je souhaitais grâce à ce site, un outil bien foutu.

Vous pouvez suivre leur page, tout est indiqué. Prenez bien le soft RDM pour pouvoir appliquer la résolution créée. Dans leur tuto on dirait que c'est accessoire, mais plutôt indispensable dans mon cas en fait, dans Préférences Systèmes ma nouvelle résolution apparaît toujours pas.

Et du coup j'ai enfin un 1080p HiDPI sur mon écran 1440p !


----------



## meza404 (5 Février 2020)

redchou a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> J'ai continué à creuser le sujet dans la nuit.
> Même si la solution du cable mini-displayPort -> displayPort peut fonctionner (je testerai tout ca et le post sera mis a jour). Je dois encore trouver le cable, il n'est pas facilement dispo (chez boulanger, inter-actif, etc... par chez moi..).
> ...



Le script marche au poil  Merci !!


----------



## meza404 (5 Février 2020)

GuillaumeTell a dit:


> ....
> [-bash-3.2# cd /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/alex/DisplayVendorID-****
> 
> la réponse est: /Volumes/Macintosh : File not found



Essaye : /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD/Users/alex/DisplayVendorID-****


----------



## redchou (5 Février 2020)

meza404 a dit:


> Essaye : /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD/Users/alex/DisplayVendorID-****



C'est la bonne solution.
Quand il y a un espace dans le chemin d'une commande bash, il faut protéger cette espace avec un `\`, sinon le bash interprète cela comme deux commandes distincts (l'espace étant le caractère qui sépare les commandes/options/arguments par défaut...).

Ça fait un moment que je n'était pas venu sur le forum, ravi de voir que ma solution a aidé quelque personne.


----------



## specko (10 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un Macbook pro 16 avec cet écran (connecté en hdmi). Même en appuyant sur la touche option je n'ai que les 4 choix de la mise à l' échelle du premier post. Je trouve que le rendu même en 1080 est un peu trop gros et pas agréable (j'avais un imac 27 avant).
Je n'y connais absolument rien en code. Je voulais savoir si je prenais un cable usb c vers display, pourrais-je choisir d'autres définitions ou faut il absolument passer par du code pour trouver un affichage agréable?
Si non, existe-t-il des moniteurs abordables en "plug and play"?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## redchou (10 Février 2020)

specko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir un Macbook pro 16 avec cet écran (connecté en hdmi). Même en appuyant sur la touche option je n'ai que les 4 choix de la mise à l' échelle du premier post. Je trouve que le rendu même en 1080 est un peu trop gros et pas agréable (j'avais un imac 27 avant).
> Je n'y connais absolument rien en code. Je voulais savoir si je prenais un cable usb c vers display, pourrais-je choisir d'autres définitions ou faut il absolument passer par du code pour trouver un affichage agréable?
> ...


Je pense qu’en passant par une sortie USB-C vers DisplayPort ça devrait régler le problème.
La solution avec le code n’est en principe utile que dans le cas de la sortie HDMI. Par contre je suis surpris que le MBP16 ne soit pas passé à une norme HDMI plus évolué, après c’est peut-être un problème d’adaptateur, de câble, ou alors une limitation de l’entrée de l’écran...


----------



## specko (10 Février 2020)

C'est vrai que je passe par un hub avec plusieurs prises et accessoires branchés dessus. C'est peut être cela.
Je vais commander le cable pour essayer de brancher le moniteur en direct sur l'ordi. 
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## specko (13 Février 2020)

Ca fonctionne nickel avec le nouveau cable..


----------



## mat64 (17 Novembre 2020)

NestorK a dit:


> Tu as identifié le problème : il faut passer par ton port Mini Display Port côté mac > Display Port coté écran. Tu activeras alors l'Ultra HD sur ton moniteur et tu pourras choisir la mise à l'échelle via le menu dont tu présentes les captures.
> 
> Une note toutefois : si tout devrait bien se passer à définition "par défaut" (le fameux 1920*1080 retina), la mise à l'échelle en 1440p va faire souffrir ton GPU et il se peut que tu constates des ralentissements en ce qui concerne l'interface.


Hello  Je suis tombé sur ce sujet, et j'ai quelques questions concernant la résolution de mon MacBook Pro. 
J'ai exactement le même écran 4K qui est relié en DisplayPort - usb c à mon MacBook Pro .
Tu dis que la mise à l'échelle en 1440p fera souffrir le GPU, et c'est exactement ce que je constate... Bien que mon MacBook Pro ai une carte graphique dédiée, il chauffe bien plus avec un écran 4K. 
Coté moniteur, c'est réglé sur 2160p. 
Dans les préférences du Mac, voilà comment s'est réglé: 





Quel serait le meilleur réglage pour justement ne pas faire "souffrir" mon GPU ?


----------



## redchou (17 Novembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> Hello  Je suis tombé sur ce sujet, et j'ai quelques questions concernant la résolution de mon MacBook Pro.
> J'ai exactement le même écran 4K qui est relié en DisplayPort - usb c à mon MacBook Pro .
> Tu dis que la mise à l'échelle en 1440p fera souffrir le GPU, et c'est exactement ce que je constate... Bien que mon MacBook Pro ai une carte graphique dédiée, il chauffe bien plus avec un écran 4K.
> Coté moniteur, c'est réglé sur 2160p.
> ...



De quel MBP s'agit-il ? 
Sur le 16", il faut faire attention à quel port charge la machine, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité, mais cela entrainait un soucis de chauffe en fonction du port/coté de charge...




__





						If your MacBook Pro overheats, you might be charging it from the wrong side | Cult of Mac
					





					www.cultofmac.com
				







__





						Michael Tsai - Blog  -  Throttling Due to Thunderbolt Left Proximity Sensor
					





					mjtsai.com
				




Ensuite, peut-être serait-il possible d'utiliser Easy-Res ou Resxtreme pour choisir un mode avec une vitesse de rafraichissement inférieure, ça permettrait peut-être de soulager le GPU...


----------



## redchou (17 Novembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> Hello  Je suis tombé sur ce sujet, et j'ai quelques questions concernant la résolution de mon MacBook Pro.
> J'ai exactement le même écran 4K qui est relié en DisplayPort - usb c à mon MacBook Pro .
> Tu dis que la mise à l'échelle en 1440p fera souffrir le GPU, et c'est exactement ce que je constate... Bien que mon MacBook Pro ai une carte graphique dédiée, il chauffe bien plus avec un écran 4K.
> Coté moniteur, c'est réglé sur 2160p.
> ...


Super, ma réponse s'est envolé. (Je l'a rédigé sans être connecté et le message posté un fois connecté ne contenait que la citation... Ah, non elle est bien la, problème d'affichage... Du coup, double réponse lol)

Je disais donc qu'il existe un soucis de charge sur le MBP 16.
Si c'est le 16, il faut faire attention au coté sur lequel on le recharge...








						Power Your MacBook Pro From The Right Side USB-C Ports: Here's Why
					

Recent MacBook Pros have USB-C / Thunderbolt 3 ports on both sides, but you should only charge your MacBook Pro using the ports on the right side. Here's why.




					eshop.macsales.com
				







__





						Michael Tsai - Blog  -  Throttling Due to Thunderbolt Left Proximity Sensor
					





					mjtsai.com
				




Sinon, peut-être qu'en utilisant une application comme EasyRes, il serait possible de réduire la fréquence de rafraichissement de l'écran pour soulager le GPU..

Certain parle d'utiliser un eGPU pour résoudre le problème mais je trouve cela un peu abusé sur une telle machine.

J'espère que ça pourra solution le problème !


----------



## mat64 (17 Novembre 2020)

redchou a dit:


> Super, ma réponse s'est envolé. (Je l'a rédigé sans être connecté et le message posté un fois connecté ne contenait que la citation... Ah, non elle est bien la, problème d'affichage... Du coup, double réponse lol)
> 
> Je disais donc qu'il existe un soucis de charge sur le MBP 16.
> Si c'est le 16, il faut faire attention au coté sur lequel on le recharge...
> ...



Il s’agit du d’un MacBook Pro 15 de 2019. 
Il me semble que dans les réglages du du moniteur sur le Mac je peux régler en 30Hz. Ça pourrait solutionner mon soucis?


----------



## redchou (17 Novembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> Il s’agit du d’un MacBook Pro 15 de 2019.
> Il me semble que dans les réglages du du moniteur sur le Mac je peux régler en 30Hz. Ça pourrait solutionner mon soucis?



Ça peut aider, après je ne sais pas si c'est ça règlera le problème.
Quel est la configuration exacte ?

Au niveau des sonde de température, ça dit quoi ?


----------



## mat64 (17 Novembre 2020)

redchou a dit:


> Ça peut aider, après je ne sais pas si c'est ça règlera le problème.
> Quel est la configuration exacte ?
> 
> Au niveau des sonde de température, ça dit quoi ?


J viens de faire le test en 30 Hz, et c'est pas utilisable... Les animations sont trop lentes!
Je viens de faire le test avec et sans moniteur branché. Deezer et un onglet safari ouvert:
48 à 50°C sur le CPU avec écran 4K
33°C sur le CPU sans écran 4K....

C'est flagrant comme la temperature augmente avec l'écran 4k branché. J'en avais parlé dans un autre post et on m'avait dit que c'était surement normal, c'est du au fait que ça tire sur le GPU https://forums.macg.co/threads/macbook-pro-qui-chauffe-avec-ecran-4k.1346747/#post-13886905

Je me demandais surtout si le fait de changer de resolution dans les préférences du Mac me permettrait d'avoir la même température que si l'écran n'était pas branché mais je pense pas ...

MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2019)
2,3 GHz Intel Core i9
16 Go 2400 MHz DDR4
Radeon Pro 560X 4 Go
Intel UHD Graphics 630 1536 Mo
macOS Big Sur


----------



## redchou (18 Novembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> J viens de faire le test en 30 Hz, et c'est pas utilisable... Les animations sont trop lentes!
> Je viens de faire le test avec et sans moniteur branché. Deezer et un onglet safari ouvert:
> 48 à 50°C sur le CPU avec écran 4K
> 33°C sur le CPU sans écran 4K....
> ...



Ah oui, 48/50°C, c'est tout a fait normal... ;-)
Je pensais à beaucoup plus !


----------



## mat64 (18 Novembre 2020)

redchou a dit:


> Ah oui, 48/50°C, c'est tout a fait normal... ;-)
> Je pensais à beaucoup plus !



Ok j’arrête de m’inquiéter alors [emoji1] merci d’avoir pris le temps de me répondre


----------



## NestorK (25 Novembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> Hello  Je suis tombé sur ce sujet, et j'ai quelques questions concernant la résolution de mon MacBook Pro.
> J'ai exactement le même écran 4K qui est relié en DisplayPort - usb c à mon MacBook Pro .
> Tu dis que la mise à l'échelle en 1440p fera souffrir le GPU, et c'est exactement ce que je constate... Bien que mon MacBook Pro ai une carte graphique dédiée, il chauffe bien plus avec un écran 4K.
> Coté moniteur, c'est réglé sur 2160p.
> ...


Je me permets de répondre (un peu tard) parce que la réponse est toute simple : pour ne pas faire souffrir le GPU de ton mac plus que de raison, il faut utiliser ton moniteur avec la résolution "par défaut". Ici, aucun calcul n'est opéré pour te proposer une mise à l'échelle, ce qui soulage la partie graphique de ta machine. 

Tout simplement.


----------



## mat64 (3 Décembre 2020)

NestorK a dit:


> Je me permets de répondre (un peu tard) parce que la réponse est toute simple : pour ne pas faire souffrir le GPU de ton mac plus que de raison, il faut utiliser ton moniteur avec la résolution "par défaut". Ici, aucun calcul n'est opéré pour te proposer une mise à l'échelle, ce qui soulage la partie graphique de ta machine.
> 
> Tout simplement.


Hey, je me permet de te répondre un peu en retard moi aussi je n'avais pas vu ton message...
J'ai essayé ce que tu me dis mais on peut pas dire que ça marche 

Voici mes températures avec aucune app ouverte, connecté en USB-C/DisplayPort, mesures prises avec iStats

*Capot fermé:*

Réglages par défaut pour l'écran* 
CPU PECI: 44°C
RADEON GPU PROXIMITY: 41°C*

A l'échelle 2304 x 1296
*CPU PECI: 45°C
RADEON GPU PROXIMITY: 42°C

Capot ouvert en mode double écran (écran du MacBook vierge sans aucune app et luminosité à 50%)*

Réglages par défaut pour l'écran* 
CPU PECI: 52°C
RADEON GPU PROXIMITY: 49°C*

A l'échelle 2304 x 1296
*CPU PECI: 54°C
RADEON GPU PROXIMITY: 51°C*

Il chauffe plus capot ouvert alors que c'est la chaleur est censé mieux se dissiper 
Mais c'est peut être aussi parce qu'il doit gérer 2 écrans

J'ai du mal à avoir des retours d'autres utilisateurs avec un écran 4k et un modele de MacBook Pro 15 pouces comme le mien.

MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2019)
2,3 GHz Intel Core i9
16 Go 2400 MHz DDR4
Radeon Pro 560X 4 Go
Intel UHD Graphics 630 1536 Mo
macOS Big Sur

Je me tracasse peut être pour rien, je sais pas


----------

